# Queen Rearing On A Shoestring By Rob Andrews



## JOHN HINCHMAN (Feb 28, 2008)

I Have Posted This Artical But Was Still Woundering If Anyone Has Realy Tried It. And If It Can Be Done, I Think For Small Beekeepers It Would Be Great.


----------



## Barry Tolson (May 26, 2004)

John, I've printed that article and plan on trying it this year. I'll let you know how things go. Should get started in the next week or so.


----------



## JOHN HINCHMAN (Feb 28, 2008)

Are You Going To Use 100% Beeswax To Cut Out Your Cells, I Was Just Wounder If That Would Be Better. I Hope It Works For You.


----------



## Keith Benson (Feb 17, 2003)

JOHN HINCHMAN said:


> I Have Posted This Artical



Where?

Keith


----------



## mbholl (Dec 16, 2007)

Found it here:

http://www.mancina.vispa.com/cleveland/robandrews.htm


----------



## Robert166 (Mar 12, 2005)

Link doesn't work for me.


----------



## rw3212 (Apr 8, 2008)

*bad link*

Doesn't work for me either.


----------



## Morierty (Feb 20, 2002)

Try this one: http://www.mancina.vispa.com/cleveland/robandrews.html

should work now


----------



## HAB (May 17, 2008)

That was a very good article. Will be giving it a try in the near future. Thanks.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I've seen it done with just flat disks cut off a dowel and these were waxed onto the bar and the the punched cell waxed onto the disk. They seemed to work just as well as anything. I'm sure the clothespins work too, but that's more expensive, unless you steal them from your wife's clothespin bag and don't consider the cost.


----------



## mbholl (Dec 16, 2007)

*bad link - sorry*

Sorry about error. Didn't catch missing 'L' (HyperText Markup Language)

I'm interested in hearing this method works for everyone.
I'm just starting to try queen rearing. I did some grafting, got some cells drawn. Put in virgins and cells. No luck with virgins, but cells have hatched, mated and are laying.

I'm trying EZI queen system (from Dadant) now. Says I can get over 400 queens at a time!!


----------



## Keith Benson (Feb 17, 2003)

http://www.dave-cushman.net/bee/roger_punch_frame.html
http://www.dave-cushman.net/bee/cellpunch.html#stanley


----------



## JOHN HINCHMAN (Feb 28, 2008)

Barry
Did You Give This A Try And Did It Work


----------



## Rogerio (Mar 10, 2004)

*Doesn't work so good on foundation*

My foundation is too stout to push the punch through, unfortunately. My bees have made a lot of foundationless comb but unfortunately they are using that for honey storage and they are using all of my old frames which have foundation in them for brood. I'll have to phase out all of the old frames later this summer and try again.

Roger


----------

